# Expresiones de sorpresa



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
Estaría bien hacer un recopilatorio de expresiones de sorpresa en castellano. Hay muchas que han caído en desuso al igual que otras que vienen por modas. Estoy seguro que habrá muchas curiosidades de muchos países de habla hispana. 

Empiezo: 
- !caramba!
- !jolines!
- !recórcholis!
- !caracoles! 
- !rayos y truenos!




salu2, 
Roi


----------



## Laia

- jopetas
- mecachis (la mar salada)


----------



## VenusEnvy

Si hay unos hispanoparlentes que quieren saberlos en inglés, aporto lo siguiente:
Holy cow!
Wow!
Oh my Gosh!
Oh my God!
Whoa!
Geez!
Yowza!
Ay caramba! (¡Si, lo dicimos en inglés!)


A ver dicen los demás sobre que se dice en español...


----------



## Laia

- ouch! (homer j. simpson) jajajajaja


----------



## Roi Marphille

- !uaaaaala!
- !uuuaaaaauuu!
- !la Virgen!


----------



## Laia

- vengaaaa
- joéééé


----------



## Roi Marphille

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Si hay unos hispanoparlentes que quieren saberlos en inglés, aporto lo siguiente:
> Holy cow!
> Wow!
> Oh my Gosh!
> Oh my God!
> Whoa!
> Geez!
> Yowza!
> Ay caramba! (¡Si, lo dicimos en inglés!)


- you gotta be kidding!
- you are kidding!
- Holy shit
- no way!
- no f* way!


----------



## Javier-Vega

A la mexicana:

-¡Orale!
-¡Bolas!
-¡Pa´su mecha!
-¡Chanclas!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> A la mexicana:
> 
> -¡Orale!
> -¡Bolas!
> -¡Pa´su mecha!
> -¡Chanclas!


wow, ¿de dónde viene "orale"?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Jeje, seguramente muchas les van a sonar raras:

¡miércoles!
¡miea!
¡miechi (caninga)!
¡futa!
¡uta!
¡pariente!
¡parienchi!
¡ñencha!
¡oooye!


----------



## simfoniaco

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Si hay unos hispanoparlentes que quieren saberlos en inglés, aporto lo siguiente:
> Holy cow!
> Wow!
> Oh my Gosh!
> Oh my God!
> Whoa!
> Geez!
> Yowza!
> Ay caramba! (¡Si, lo dicimos en inglés!)
> 
> 
> A ver dicen los demás sobre que se dice en español...


 
El Ay Caramba me suena a Los Simpson! 

¡Dioooooos! (when a woman is pretty nice)
¡Molleeeeeeja! (Maracaibo's expression... Venezuela)
¡V*rg*!


----------



## kiro

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> - you gotta be kidding!
> - you are kidding!
> - Holy shit
> - no way!
> - no f* way!


What I usually hear here: F*ckin' ell!

...and the shorter version: 'kin 'ell!


----------



## Lala81

¡Anda!
¡Vaya!
¡Mi madre!
¡Pardiez!


----------



## mandarina_82

i usually say "jolín" (in singular)
and "joe" or "joer" (i think it said that way because sounds better than  "joder")


----------



## Javier-Vega

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> wow, ¿de dónde viene "orale"?


 
No se demasiado bien el origen. Viene de "ora" (y este a su vez de "ahora"), pero no se porque se usa tanto como exclamacion en Mexico. Pero puede tener muchisimos otros significados, dependiendo de la entonacion.
Un simple "¡Ora!" tambien puede ser una exclamacion de sorpresa. 

Otras mas:

-¡Changos!
-¡Sopas!
-¡Ah, que la ch...!
-¡Ah ,que la cancion!
-¡Saco!
-¡Jijo de la guayaba!
-¡Jijo del maiz!  (para este ultimo, se pone el enfasis en la "a" de "maiz" en vez de en la "i")


----------



## araceli

¡A la pucha!


----------



## medio-payaso

En ingles

Jee menently!
Good Lord!
Yowser!
Crap!

Castellano

!Ah su madre!
!Ah su macho!
!Pucha!


----------



## natasha2000

Aquí va una más:

!ostras!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Si no voy equivocado, en Argentina se dice: 
- mamiiiiiiiiiiiiiita!


----------



## m0r0n3s

Estas se usan cuando vez un buen golpe (pelea, accidente, etc):
Madres 
zaz
mocos


----------



## Eder

*ceeeeeero!*


----------



## chucho

Mi aportación:

hüay...!!!! (se pronuncia como "uay")

¿que tal?


----------



## murena

Otras dos de México:

Chale!
Ay güey!


----------



## SaritaMackita

medio-payaso said:
			
		

> En ingles
> 
> Jee menently!
> Good Lord!
> Yowser!
> Crap!
> 
> Castellano
> 
> !Ah su madre!
> !Ah su macho!
> !Pucha!


 
Bueno, yo no se de que parte de eeuu tu vienes, porque no nunca he escuchado a nadie decir "Yowser" o "Jee menently!"  Tampoco he escuchado alguien decir "Yowza!" - lo que dijo otra persona.  Yo diria...."holy sh*t!" o "God Almighty!" entre otras cosas...
Sarah


----------



## pbasil

Y que tal esta, a mi me sale a veces y me resulta graciosa cuando lo pienso:

*"me cag* en Diego bigotes"

*Alguien se la ha escuchado a otra persona o me lo pego alguien de mi familia 

luego otras de contenido religioso serían:

Dios, Maria y Jose!
y
La virgen Santa!


----------



## Roi Marphille

- agüitaaaa!

en Argentina no?


----------



## Jade

Ahí van algunas expresiones de sorpresa básicas

- que me estás contando?
- no me digas!
- en serio?
- no me lo puedo creer!
- si tu lo dices ......
- anda ya!

Jade


----------



## Ambiguo

¡Púchica! (eufemismo por p##a)
¡Hijuela! (hijo de la...)
¡Por la vida de las p##as!

Están las básicas por supuesto:

¡Dios mío!
¡Virgen santísima!
Joder y hostia, aunque es más para remedar a nuestros amigos peninsulares.

¿Recuerdan éstas?:

¡Cáspita!
¡Repámpanos!
¡Recórcholis!


----------



## Carlos1980

Si no he leido mal, hasta el momento ningun español ha puesto " ¡*Coño* ! " , expresion que por cierto yo utilizo bastante


----------



## CaroldeChile

acá en Chile se usa mucho garabato como exclamaciones, algunas excepciones son:
Mierda! (cuando algo sale mal )
chuta!
pucha
Cresta!
Por la cresta!
por la xuxa! 
y muchas otras que no se me vienen ahora a la mente


----------



## Ivellise

PUerto Rico

está del caraj*
Santísimo Redentor
no jod*
puñe**
qué fastidio
bendito
no fuñas (heredado del dominicano)
qué mostro (o eso está mostro)
pa' las pailas del infierno

y si sigo no termino

Saludillos

Ivellise


----------



## Roi Marphille

Un poco arcaica: 

- rayos y centellas!


----------



## RoamAroundTheWorld

Cuando eramos adolescentes, una amiga solía decir:

Me caso!

Cuando algo no le salió bien o le salió sorprendetemente mal!


----------

